

Back in time to what the Internet was built for... - zerocoll
http://synapse.ucsf.edu/articles/2013/02/20/startup-ucsf-journal-lab-could-transforms-scientific-publishing

======
zerocoll
The biggest complaint in the sciences is "why is it so hard to interact with
other research facilities". I know it has been trie before and given up on,
but why are we seeing one small group doing this? Wouldn't this be one of
those things that everyone in academia jump at when they realize that the
current system is suffering? This is actually a business that has real world
value, not just for those in the industry, but this has value for entire
industries.

~~~
davidgljay
Agreed, seems like solving this problem could have a broad impact on the way
that science works. I wonder why these sort of problems in scientific
communication aren't getting more attention.

------
PWadsworth
It's what we complained about the most while in uni. Finding that those blokes
across the river were working on a similar project (some of their solutions
would have changed how we thought about our own problems). cheers

